# TP-LINK TL-WA 501G Wireless Access Point setup



## ramarjagreb (Dec 16, 2005)

I am having trouble getting my TP-Link TL-WA501G setup as a wireless access point. My current setup is as follows:

Cable Internet -> Cable Modem -> Linksys WRT54GS Wireless Router

Can anyone help me with a bit of a step-by-step setup for this scenario? Most the forums seem to assume that you are not already running wireless, but I just need this access point to increase the range of my existing wireless network.

Also - does it matter if I set this up from my desktop machine (where the router is installed, though it is also on wireless) or from my laptop?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Same answer as on another board, that device is only a WAP, it doesn't have wireless bridging capability. If you run a wire from your existing router to it's location, then you can use it to extend range. You should ALWAYS configure devices like this using a wired connection. You may have to connect directly to it for the initial configuration.


----------

